# ARSENAULT, Joseph Ernest



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

My godfather (and great uncle) passed away on 6 Feb at the age of 90.  Since he served with the navy, I thought it was fitting to post this here.

The Chronicle Herald

ARSENAULT, Joseph Ernest 90, of Halifax. 
It is with great sadness that Ernest's family announces his peaceful passing on February 6, 2009, into the hands of God in Camp Hill Veterans' Memorial Building, QEII. Born in Tignish, P.E.I., he was a son of the late Phillip and Zelie Arsenault. During the Second World War, Ernest served with the Canadian Navy. After serving in the services, Ernest worked at the Naval Research Establishment until his retirement. He was committed to his church and faith. Ernest was a loving and caring husband, father, and grandfather. Survived by his loving wife of 65 years, Ursula; daughters, Lorraine MacKinnon, Dartmouth; Barbara (Robert) Calnen, Halifax; and Linda Cardiff (Markandrew), Prospect Bay; brother, Edward (Laura) Arsenault, Moncton, N.B. As well, he is survived by six grandchildren; and four great-grandchildren; along with several nieces and nephews. Ernest was predeceased by his brothers, Donah, John, Alex, and little Phillip. Visitation will be held on Sunday, February 8, between 2-4 p.m. in J.A. Snow Funeral Home, 2666 Windsor St., Halifax. Funeral service will be held Monday, February 9, at 10 a.m. in Blessed Mother Teresa of Calcutta Parish (Normandy Drive, Halifax), Father Gilbert Bertrand, OMI officiating. Burial in Gate of Heaven Cemetery, Lower Sackville. In lieu of flowers, donations may be made to Heart and Stroke Foundation or charity of choice. A special thank you to the staff of the Halifax Infirmary, QEII, 6th floor, along with the staff of Camp Hill Veterans' Memorial Building, QEII, 6th floor for the wonderful care and compassion. Condolences may be left to the family at: www.MeM.com


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Feb 2009)

Sry for your loss Moe.


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Feb 2009)

Sorry to hear the loss of your Godfather and Great Uncle.

90 is a good wicket Moe. My Dad never made it past 60.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2009)

Thanks.  Yes, 90 is pretty darn good, Wes.


----------

